# multiplikation von matrizen in ANSI C



## neo-2199 (10. Juni 2002)

moin moin


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Juni 2002)

steht die frage noch aus oder was soll der scherz?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Juni 2002)

falls es doch noch irgendjemanden interessieren sollte:

Nachfolgendes Beispiel zeigt die elementweise Matrizenaddition einer N*N-Matrix a mit einer N*N-Matrix b:


```
int a[N][N]; // zweidimensionale Matrix a
int b[N][N]; // zweidimensionale Matrix b
int c[N][N]; // Ergebnis in Matrix c
  for (int line = 0; line<N; ++line) {
    for (int col = 0; col<N; ++col) {
      c[line][col] = a[line][col]+b[line][col];
    }
  }
```


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. Juni 2002)

von einer netten tutorials-bewohnerin 



> matrizenmultiplikation
> hi ho , hab den geschlossenen beitrag über die matrizenmultiplikation gefunden und wollt nur sagen ( für leute die damit gerade anfangen ) das du statt der multiplikation die addition als beispiel hingeschrieben hast.
> 
> Beispiel für multiplikation:
> ...



ps: manchmal könnte ich mich auch......... :[


----------

